# 1 month old kittens questions



## xmotleyx (Apr 9, 2005)

My kittens are now a month old. And I have a few questions.

I haven't noticed the kittens eating yet. Is this normal? Shouldn't they be eating by now? I am offering a blend of water/dry/can food. The mother eats it and that is all. Likewise they havent started drinking water yet. Well a few minutes ago one discovered the catit fountain and drank from the dome. But none are drinking from the bowl of water. I worry they will learn to only drink from the fountain and not a bowl.

As for the litter box, I haven't seen any of them go in it yet. They have walked into it. One even dug around a bit, but that was all. Shouldn't they be using it by now?

Also, I got them dewormed today, are there any other medical related things I need to worry about?

m.. .


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Most kittens start to eat food when they're about 4 weeks old, but some take longer, depending on how much milk the mother has.
Try to offer them other food, maybe some grained meat or boiled fish? You can also try heating the food a little bit.
As for drinking, they will learn soon enough.

The kittens usually start to use the litter box same time as they start eating regular food, because then the mom won't take care of it anymore.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Many kittens need some help with the whole tasting food thing. Put some (just a little bit) food in their mouths so they feel the taste of it and DON'T RUSH IT! They will start to eat, sooner or later. I let my kittens taste raw meat at 4 weeks of age, but they don't start to eat "properly" until they're about 6 weeks old. As long as they have mama's milk bar, they're alright! :lol:


----------



## xmotleyx (Apr 9, 2005)

thanks for the info.. .

The day after I posted this 3 of the kitties decided that they love just natural balance alone. No lactol or soaked dry food mixed in. They are eating it like crazy animal suddenly. I just hope the other two join in soon. 

Some of them have begun to taste the water, too. Great news.

As for the litter box, I have confined them to a small corner using boxes. I have noticed that some of them have begun urinating. No feces yet. I am going to keep my fingers crossed.

Any ideas on the medically realated area?

m.. .


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

The best thing to do when litter training them is to have the kittens confined on a small area just as you do. Theire mother is probably still taking care of a lot of their feces since they don't eat a lot of solid food yet. The more solid food they eat, the more feces and then it will show in their toiletts. :wink:


----------

